# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Neos Sto N Hrakleio Kastamonis

## Stefas

Καλημέρα σας.
Μένω στην Κασταμονής και Στ. Καραγιώργη και έχω καταχωρήσει το στίγμα μου ως StefasWifi είμαι ακριβώς 1 km βορειοανατολικά από τον Dti κόμβο. Απ΄ότι βλέπω είναι οτι πιο κοντινό καθώς δεν βλέπω τίποτα άλλο τριγύρω. 

Εσείς που έχετε εμπειρία από τα μέρη εδώ τι λέτε, θα μπορώ να συνδεθώ με τον Dti ??? Πώς μπορώ να δοκιμάσω αν θα έχω αποτέλεσμα πριν δώσω τα λεφτά για κεραία ???

Υπάρχει κανένας εδώ κοντά που να έχει κάνει κάτι ?? 

Συγχαρητήρια για τη σελίδα που έχετε φτιάξει, έχετε κάνει καταπληκτική δουλειά στα κείμενα.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## Stefas

Α επίσης έχω ένα access point το 

Linksys wireless Access point Router με 4port switch 
Model No. BEFW11S4

Θα μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα με αυτό ή χρειάζομαι άλλο...

----------


## dti

Πιθανότατα μπορείς να συνδεθείς στον κόμβο μου. Στείλε μου κάποια στοιχεία επικοινωνίας μέσω pm.
Το router που έχεις εφόσον δεν ρυθμίζει ισχύ εκπομπής και δεν παίζει σε client mode δεν μας κάνει.

----------

